# X becomes unresponsive



## edwtjo (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, this thread is inspired by: Server stops responding..

Since it seemed somewhat related, a machine (8.0-RELEASE) which becomes unresponsive during the night.

My logs reveal nothing useful. I'm running ZFS with a normal swap partition on a MBR scheme. 

A normal reboot remedies the situation and I have never gotten the system to become unresponsive while being interactive with it..
**edit: this might be an ACPI issue http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3390 

I think this is symptomatic of a live/dead-lock. I would say livelock since my CPU gets warm while being in its "unresponsive" state.

I found this:
X becomes unresponsive.. 
and I have X11 installed (but using i386) the similarity here is that my system hangs while X11 is being "locked" (using xtrlock). I'm unsure this applies since I cannot kill X11 or drop to console.

This could of course still be something not related to X11 but because of the symptom, only hangs while being in a locked state for a longer period. I believe it is either my locking program, window manager or x11 which is causing the problem.

My software stack is:

xtrlock (version 2.0)
xmonad 0.9.1
X.Org X Server 1.6.5
8.0-RELEASE


----------



## rossiya (Mar 19, 2010)

Three things:

xscreensaver - It can lock up your X.  Rename
hald - Can cause weird event manager symptiom where X only gets user events when mouse moves.
dbus - Slows down one X box like hald.  Another box runs fine with it.


----------

